# Vicious Ant DNA75C Spade Squonker



## Rob Fisher

Vicious Ant has finally released their DNA75C edition of the Spade. Unfortunately, the first run has sold out on the website! Happily, I managed to nail the Storm Trooper edition! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tai

So much want. Stunning mod Uncle

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

This looks great @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

That is one neat looking mod. 
Love the way you can see the Spade in that one pic with the three quarter view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

